# March 2010 Photo Contest (description & rules)



## Waterwings (Mar 2, 2010)

Here we go! 29 days (well, 28 & tonight) available to take photos and post them for the March event. The topic is your choice, as long as it stays within the site pg rating. It can be people, places, landscapes, sports, transportation (except no boats or watercraft), pets, wildlife, architecture, etc, etc. Please post only pics you've personally taken. _Please read the rules_ so that I don't have to delete any pics. Voting will poll-type by active members. This is for fun, bragging rights, and the winning photo on the homepage. 

RULES & DESCRIPTION
Topic: Your choice. Photos must be within the site PG rating. 
Not allowed: No boats, fish, watercraft, or previously posted photos. 
Date Stamp: Not required 
# of photo entries: 2 per member max
Format: Color or b&w
Camera: If it can take a picture and you can post it (within site size requirements) go for it.
No links: Actual photo must be posted in the designated thread
Active membership: Must have made at least 5 posts (a smiley face response to a post doesn't count). 

Start date: Today, 2 March 2010
End date: Wednesday, March 31st, at Midnight eastern time
Award: Bragging rights & winning shot on the homepage.


Don't forget to have fresh batteries in your camera before you venture out! :wink: 

If you have a question please pm me so as not to bog-down/clutter the posting page.

Thanks,
WW


*Note 1*:The posting thread for photos is located in the Photography and Camera Forum: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=12399

*Note 2*: If you post your first photo, then have a second one later on during the month, go to your original post and add the second one within that post with the first one. It will make viewing come voting time much easier for everyone.

*Note 3*: You can change photos if you desire during the posting month, so long as there are only two posted per member. Once the deadline for the end of the contest is reached, whatever you have posted will be viewed for judging by the members.


----------

